# Greg Hardy "I could beat Lebron One on One"



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://blogs.charlotte.com/panthers...-nba-panthers-heat-basketball-one-on-one.html




> I knew Hardy was once a basketball player at Ole Miss, and I knew he thought of himself as a pretty good one. I wanted to see how he thought he’d stack up against *LeBron James*, the reigning NBA MVP and considered by many to be the greatest active basketball player on the planet.
> Below is a transcription of our 2-minute conversation, while he was wearing a camo Miami Heat hat, no less.
> _Q: If you went 1-on-1 with LeBron who would win?_
> *A:* How should I answer this question? ...I would dominate that dude. Hands down, guaranteed win. And that’s my favorite player.
> ...


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

what is this shit


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

I had to look this guy up to see who the **** he even was. Dude needs to check himself


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

LOL "I got a 39 inch vertical...", yeah because Lebron's weakness is a lack of athleticism


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/blog/carolina-pa.../life-goes-on-for-hardy-in-charlotte-hogwarts



> *Reporter 1:* "Where did you come up with Hogwarts?"
> 
> *Kraken:* "Have you ever seen Harry Potter? Hogwarts. A little witchcraft. Wizardry."
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Amazing. :laugh:


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The Kraken is a badass nickname. I have to give him credit.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/blog/carolina-panthers/post/_/id/3400/price-tag-on-hardy-on-the-rise

It's not going to be easy for us to afford to keep the Kraken. I hope that he does not cost so much that we can not try to fix some of our other issues. Without researching it , I would guess that he's going to be one of the most coveted free agents on the market.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/blog/carolina-pa.../kraken-could-be-just-what-the-pro-bowl-needs



> -- I learned something new about "The Kraken," aka Carolina Panthers defensive end Greg Hardy, during a Thursday phone call from the NFL Pro Bowl in Honolulu.
> "Kraken don't surf or swim," Hardy said of his alter persona when asked if he was enjoying the outdoor activities in Hawaii during his first trip to the all-star game. "I walk on the bottom."


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I hope the Bears break the bank for this guy.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I hope they don't.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The most likely outcomes are that we either sign Hardy to a long term deal or that we put the Franchise tag on him. If he hits the open market that probably means that we have decided that the latter option is too expensive. 

We just do not have the cap space to compete against the sort of offers that he would likely receive and so if he hits free agency that means he'll play somewhere else.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/20...lina-panthers-use-franchise.html#.UxIO3oUXeBM



> The Kraken’s call rang across the crowded sea of Twitter: Immmmmmmm backkkkkk.
> The Carolina Panthers announced Friday they have applied the franchise tag to defensive end Greg Hardy, the so-called “Kraken” who tied a team record last season with 15 sacks. That tag means barring an unlikely trade or holdout, he will return.
> The tag buys the Panthers time to continue negotiating with Hardy on a long-term extension. Teams have until July 15 to sign tagged players to multi-year deals.
> Otherwise, the Panthers will have Hardy for this season at a cost of $13 million, a prohibitive figure for a team with 21 players set to become restricted or unrestricted free agents.



Read more here: http://www.charlotteobserver.com/20...ina-panthers-use-franchise.html#storylink=cpy​


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

What is Carolina's cap situation?

Is Cam Newton getting paid this off-season?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Cam is not going to hold out and he isn't an immediate problem. In fact he probably has more to gain by waiting until next year. We have about 13 million left right now. However we probably try to get Charles Johnson to renegotiate and we would obviously try to work out a more cap friendly arrangement with Hardy.


----------

